#  > De Moderne Marokkaanse Vrouw >  > Marokkaanse Cuisine >  Ik zoek Marokkaanse mannen en vrouwen die mij kunnen helpen met een onderzoek

## HSLandgraaf

Hallo allemaal!

Ik ben bezig met een onderzoek voor Heuschen & Schrouff naar hoe wij Marokkaanse mannen en vrouwen kunnen bereiken om hen op de hoogte te stellen dat Heuschen & Schrouff verschillende Arabische merken in het assortiment heeft. Deze producten zijn dus ook verkrijgbaar (of zullen binnenkort verkrijgbaar zijn) bij verschillende Arabische supermarkten en enkele Nederlandse supermarkten.

Je kunt er 5 euro mee verdienen of wij sturen heerlijke chocodadels naar je op, dus je doet het niet voor niks. :knipoog: 

Heb je interesse, stuur mij dan even een berichtje of een reactie op dit bericht met hoe ik je kan bereiken. 
Ik ben een nieuwe gebruiker van dit forum dus ik mag geen links in dit bericht zetten.

Alvast bedankt voor je medewerking!  :blij:

----------


## HSLandgraaf

Dames en Heren!

We willen een extra beloning geven voor degene die de enqute wilt invullen (duurt ongeveer 5 minuten) en deze ook naar minstens 10 personen doorstuurt en deze laat invullen!

Iedere persoon die minstens 10 personen vind die de enqute invult (namen moeten even doorgegeven worden van de personen die hij /zij gevonden heeft) krijgt een bepaald bedrag. Dit word verdubbeld bij 20 personen etc. etc.

Ben je genteresseerd? Vraag me om meer informatie of vraag direct de link naar de enqute en ga aan de slag :wohaa:

----------


## latifalatifa23

is dit onderzoek nog beschikbaar

----------


## Oiseau

blijkbaar wel want latifa doet ook mee.
Ik kan helaas niet meedoen want als Marokkaanse man kun je me niet meer ergens plaatsen en ben voor welke enqute dan ook een ramp.

----------

